# What are you wearing right now?



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I am hoping on the stalker thread bandwagon :D

I am currently wearing brown shorts with alot of pockets, a blue and black t-shirt (very, very tiny stripes) with a fish on it. The shirt says OCEAN VILLAGE over the fish, and under it, "FLORIDA IN TROPICAL TAMPA BAY SINCE. 1978" (Bought in Calgary, oddly). I am also wearing my glasses and grey fruit of the loom underwear

>.> <.< What?


----------



## Flora (Jul 24, 2008)

Blueish-greenish-brownish shorts with no determinable color and four pockets (2 in back, 2 in front), brown shirt that says "Give me five: Support my shopping habit"

Blue glasses.

Why would I tell you what underwear I'm wearing? *shifty eyes*


----------



## Koji (Jul 24, 2008)

Might as well. :p

I am currently wearing a black T-shirt, white ankle socks with grey on the heel and toe, jeans that are ripped on the left knee, a vertical rip going down the left shin area, another diagonal rip on the right thigh, and a horizontal rip on the right heel. Also wearing green bass boxers and white hanes briefs (that's right, the double deuce!). Also, glasses.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 24, 2008)

My turquoise Pajamas. With dark blue hearts on em. X3


----------



## octobr (Jul 24, 2008)

A teal tanktop and some dark pajama pants.

And one rainbow sock. God, I lose my right sock more than anything else.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm wearing some blue jean's and boxers. No shirt for me! :D


----------



## PichuK (Jul 24, 2008)

clothes

nah, white top and black pants


----------



## Mercury (Jul 24, 2008)

A blue dressing gown, Grey pajama top with football written all over the chest area. I am also wearing grey bottoms. I'm wearing slippers as well.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 24, 2008)

The top in this picture, and black trousers.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 24, 2008)

absolutely nothing






and by that I mean clothes


----------



## Timmy (Jul 24, 2008)

An MCR shirt (ew), black jeans, underwears.

D: Lame shirt is lame.
I need new clothes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 24, 2008)

Blue bath robe/dress thing. And socks.

Also, glasses.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 24, 2008)

Rainbow tie-dye T-shirt
flowery capris
striped fuzzy socks
my rings (emerald on the left hand, sapphire on the right)
my headphones


----------



## H-land (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm wearing my glasses and some bland blue plaid pajama shorts.
I need to get dressed.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 24, 2008)

Glasses
Blue T-shirt with gold writing (Not telling you what it says0
Yellow undies...

Yes, these are my PJs.


----------



## Flora (Jul 24, 2008)

Glasses, of course (I tried putting contacts in yesterday and it hurt my eyes the moment it was put on), navy shorts, gray othodontist shirt.  

I hate that shirt.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

Gray pants. Whiteish tye-dye shirt. Purple wireish glasses that were chipped in the glass by some brat at camp and will not be fixed for a month and a half. The rest is not for you to know.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 24, 2008)

A long-sleeve blue-gray shirt with a stitch along the chest, grey shorts with white stripes on the side, my glasses, and Green Underwear.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 24, 2008)

Blue shirt (I mean shirt, with buttons and crap) and jeans.

And underwear.

Hot. Cant be bothered with socks but I wore them this morning when I went to the doctor.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jul 24, 2008)

Jean shorts with too many pockets.
Glasses.
Boxers.
Light blue t-shirt with Black stripe.


----------



## octobr (Jul 24, 2008)

New shirt. Got some crazy argyle gone mad pattern on it.

Ridiculously tight jeans, but damn I look good in them.

My purple glasses. I need new ones, these things fall off my face. 

BITCHIN' color-changing shoes. For serious.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

smart black trousers, white shirt and black and grey sweatervest and a black tie.

Who cares if it's a bit warm, I've got stylin' to do. 
At home.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragon t-shirt from the Bahamas that changes from empty lineart to WHOAMG COLOR in the sunlight. And a pair of hip-hugger jeans I rather detest (and that are too large; as if they don't already feel like they're falling off) but they were clean. And boring white socks and sneakers that have a zipper instead of laces because I'm seven years old like that.

Love the shirt but really guys I need to do laundry.


----------



## octobr (Jul 24, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Dragon t-shirt from the Bahamas that changes from empty lineart to WHOAMG COLOR in the sunlight.


we are the color-changing crew


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 24, 2008)

Grey gym shirt and black shorts.

Just got back from band D:


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

Grey T-shirt with a red and black motorcycle on it. Spade (the card symbol kind) to the upper right of the motorcycle. It says CHOPPERS custom underneath the far left of the motorcycle. Typical blue jeans. Glasses. Black hanes underwear

*does not like wearing boxers underneath clothes*


----------



## S. E. (Jul 24, 2008)

Green T-shirt with a beaded butterfly on the front, red skort(Skirt with attached shorts underneath), and 


Spoiler: Anyone who might not want to know



dark blue underwear with a rainbow seam.


 D=


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

Um... jean-shorts and a black T-Shirt with random white and blue shapes on it. Revel in my deliberate unfashionableness!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 24, 2008)

Black T shirt, jeans, black socks, glasses, and underwear the colour of which I'm not going to check.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 24, 2008)

Jeans, a rainbow belt, underwear,a green T-shirt that says, "Virginia Beach Virginia" in all caps with the first word lime green the second neon orange and the third light blue, a black hair tie, and a blue ID bracelet that says Aries, which I also got in Virginia Beach.


----------



## @lex (Jul 24, 2008)

A white Teeshirt
Dark violet soft pants
(almost too small) boxers with some boring green colors
Glasses

It's summer. Oh yes.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2008)

A brown shirt with black tribal patterns outlined in gold on it, with crappy ripped-up jeans.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 24, 2008)

A purple t-shirt, purple sweatpants and purple underwear.

I like purple :)


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm naked at the moment.

Not really. Just wearing a grey T-shirt and black shorts. Simple.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 25, 2008)

Orange and blue plaid capris, an adorable teal-ish sky blue-ish spaghetti strap top that my mom bought me, glasses, a towel on my head, and light pink underwear and also black underwear.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

A khaki green T-shirt with beige-coloured cuffs (Even though they're hardly cuffs as they're at my elbows), blue 3Q-L trousers, 



Spoiler: stuff you may not want to know



narrow striped boxers in various shades of blue


. Oh, and I forgot to say yesterday that i was wearing my bronze-colour-ish glasses and silver, grey and black digital watch, which, of course, i still am.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

2 pairs of underwear? O.o *is confused*


----------



## Darksong (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeans, and, as always, a shirt with butterflies on it.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> 2 pairs of underwear? O.o *is confused*


...No?


----------



## Minish (Jul 25, 2008)

Pink combat-ish trousers that are slightly too big for me, white socks and a blue sleeveless shirt. So I can walk around in all my furry-arm glory. 8D

Oh, and underwear, necklace etc. Note my pants say 'mystic kitty' on them.

...I am wearing my sister's underwear.
I really should check before I put them on, huh? XD


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

Some light blue pants and an inside-out Fort Myers Beach shirt.

:D


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 25, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> 2 pairs of underwear? O.o *is confused*


I'm a girl. Get what I mean? ;)


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 25, 2008)

A dark green-grey t-shirt with rainbow-lined My Little Ponies drawn all over it, my purple-and-green glasses (due to being blind when not worn), a very boring pair of jeans with ridiculously small pockets, a grey bra with black and pink stars patterned on it and Pacman boyshorts.

\o/


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 25, 2008)

Black trousers, dark blue and a lighter blue striped top with sleaves that go down to my elbows.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 25, 2008)

Baggy tan pants with lots of pockets, and a tie-dyed tank top.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 25, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Baggy tan pants with lots of pockets, and a tie-dyed tank top.


;                         ;
this is what i'm wearing. pink&purple shirt tie-dyed shirt~


----------



## Iwakuma (Jul 25, 2008)

Red tee-shirt with blue blob outlined in white near the bottom, rectangular glasses, and white pants with lots of pockets.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

Plain grey tshirt, white shorts, grey plaid underwear
D:


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 25, 2008)

Jungle-Camo shorts with a crapload of pockets, a plain yellow t-shirt, my glasses, and grey hanes underwear


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

A pink-and-black striped T-shirt with the text "Punk Live" on it, blue hotpants jeans, glasses, my digital watch, a bracelet with pinkish-orange and brownish-white shells, and a blue bra+panties set.


----------



## Minish (Jul 26, 2008)

Blue jogging bottoms, blue shirt. White sports bra, green-white-and-orange pants~ And yes they are as garish as they sound.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 28, 2008)

A yellow nightie with a cat on. D:
I also have a kitten sitting on my knees but that doesn't count as wearing it JUST TYPING IT FOR THE SAKE OF OMG KITTEN |D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

~Nothing~

(Just got out of the shower an hour ago, and I've felt too lazy to put on clothes :3)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

A blue t-shirt and a pair of dark blue boxers with light blue and white squares on them.
It's too hot to wear proper pyjamas ):


----------



## octobr (Jul 28, 2008)

Pyjamas, hahaha.

An awesome shirt (it's like ... rainbow neon, and a guy on a bike, but he has a lime green skull for a head! A lime green skull!) and half-assed shorts. And my hair kinda sucks today.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm wearing a goose I beat up at camp.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 29, 2008)

Camo Shorts
Glasses
Green wolf t-shirt
Pink Hanes underwear (It used to be red, but they are an old pair. :D)


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

A red tank top, and green and pink boxer shorts.  And two hair ties.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Shirt with a
BIGASS PIKACHU
Plaid shorts
Boxers

Socks are for the _weak_.






And _shoes_? Don't even get me started.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 29, 2008)

* Dark brown top
* Hotpants jeans
* Bra and panties
* INVISIBLE No socks.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm ill and miserable and in my jammies. D:
I'm wearing a Pokemon t-shirt that's supposed to be for 12 year olds but fits me fine, pink-with-white-spots pajama pants and a rainbowy dressing gown. _Bleh._


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm wearing my pajamas still.  I'm in a purple t-shirt, and pink and white pants.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 29, 2008)

A Hawaiian shirt and red ladies underwear.

... :D Walking around with no trousers is such a good feeling. ;w;


----------



## octobr (Jul 29, 2008)

Jeans (stupid girl jeans. GUESS WHO DEFIES ALL GUY SIZES),t-shirt (it has ... trees on it. I don't really know why. But they're trees) ... comfy silky boxers. Terrible hair. Hair never looks good when I just shower.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 30, 2008)

Jean shorts, glasses, green T'shirt that says "Virginia Beach, Virginia", and underwear.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 30, 2008)

Blue jeans, dark blue t-shirt with pretentious light blue writing on it (because i am pretentious) I got in the British Museum, white socks (the really short kind that only cover your foot), thick Foce watch, some form of underwear.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 30, 2008)

In my jammies still. I've been wearing them for, like, 48 hours now, which is pretty gross.


----------



## Keta (Jul 30, 2008)

Knee-length navy blue pants/shorts, light blue Asian-style shirt. I think I posted a picture of myself wearing this in the Behind the Avatar thread some time ago.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 30, 2008)

Pink top with white flowers, black pants, undies.


----------



## Ahouji (Jul 30, 2008)

A faux-tiedye shirt with a Grateful Dead-style skeleton playing basketball (no, really. It's a shirt that the Grateful Dead did as a charity to promote a Lithuanian basketball team), black shorts, and underwear.
|B I'm cool.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 30, 2008)

Nothing.  :D

Yeah, I just thought I'd say that before I take a shower.  *smacked*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 30, 2008)

-Moony's 'Canada' long-sleeve shirt
-Panties

 :3


----------



## Falthor (Jul 30, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies, I think you and Dannichu are the same person at times.  XD

- Boxers


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 30, 2008)

o: really? because of the avis? x3

-Same thing! :D but I have smilely faces on my right leg now. :3


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah.  

Wait.  Is that Genis?  From ToS?  AWESOME!  (checked your profile, and saw your Visitor Messages, but no gender.  Are you a dude or a dudette?  xD

- Some t-shirt
- A. Eagle dorm pants
- Socks
- Boxers from earlier.  xD


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 31, 2008)

:D guess.

-Same thing as before. x3 I should get dressed soon.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 31, 2008)

Hurr, we exist to confuse you~ :D

I miss when we used to have a whole _army_ of blinkie icons that nearly took over TCoD. 

...I'm still with the pajamas.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 31, 2008)

A really baggy green shirt, which is covered in blood D:
black trousers
Black underwear
Green hair! D: I was attacked with green hair spray earlier T-T


----------



## Maron (Jul 31, 2008)

wearing? 
headphones and a sheet... 
I really should get dressed.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 31, 2008)

White pajama pants with words relating to dreams all over them, a dark red shirt, underwear, hair tie, and glasses


----------



## Lili (Jul 31, 2008)

I am wearing....

A blue tee-shirt with black collar that has a "TH" on it. I think it's a logo. 
Very short shorts that are green with blue and white swirls and dots. 
Silver flip-flops that are too big for me.
White underwear with rainbow colors on them.
White bra with pink lace.
Peridot earrings. 

That's it.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

FMC: Are you a girl?  :3

Dannichu: Yesh you do!  >.<  Ahhhh, confusion!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

-Blue Shorts with loads of pockets. From now on, assume all my shorts have loads of pockets unless I state otherwise
-Light blue T-Shirt with a dark blue collar (the shirt's collar, not an actual collar XD) that says, in the top left corner:
CHAPS 78
SURPLUS
-Glasses
-Either Gray or VERY faded pink Fruit of the Loom underwear... x.x Gogo red-green colour blindness!
-Ointment on a wart on my nose D:


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee, I could imagine what you look like.  Good lawd, from the description, you look cute. 

White, striped dorm pants/pajama pants
Blue, design-less tee
Boxers


----------



## turbler (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm wearing... 
black sorts with grey stripes at the bottom of each leg
... that's it for_*now*_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm wearing my pajamas, which are:

Light blue tanktop. 
Light blue shorts.

And
Glasses, of course.
Understuff.
My toe bandage. (Don't ask why. I have to wear a bandage on one of my toes when I'm not wearing socks.)
Earrings that I never take off.
Watch that I never take off.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 31, 2008)

Falthor said:


> FMC: Are you a girl?  :3


:D yah.

I is wearing:

-Plad short pants
-My rocket t-shirt
-underthings

:3


----------



## Jolty (Jul 31, 2008)

Trackies, white & purple striped tshirt, odd socks, bra, old glasses ;-;, watch, wristband thing

and no underwear


----------



## H-land (Jul 31, 2008)

Jolty said:


> and no underwear


omai

...I'm wearing underwear, glasses, headphones and a blanket. ...I plan to shower soon, yasee.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

- Cargo shorts
- Polo shirt
- Flip flops
- Shades


----------



## Belmont (Jul 31, 2008)

Team Germany Euro shirt and black shorts


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

UH, right now I'm not really leaveing the houce, so I kind of look like a slob. I have a green tank-top on, and some blue with a large amount of hole in them... Oh, and some slipper socks (I like the way they feel on me)


----------



## @lex (Jul 31, 2008)

Red T-shirt
Real comfy blue jeans
Dark grey socks
Black underpants with white stripes
Glasses

And I'm pretty much "wearing" my laptop too.


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jean shorts, brown striped t-shirt, underwear, glasses, hair tie, and a band aid.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

Green Wolf T-Shirt
Blue Shorts
Glasses
Gray Hanes Underwear

Yes, I is boring D:


----------



## zaxly100 (Aug 1, 2008)

A red dare shirt, blue music note covered boxer shorts, and my prettyfuls blue earrings.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 1, 2008)

-Glasses
-Blue Shorts (Yes, the same ones from yesterday and the day before. I REALLY need to do laundry)
-Blue T-Shirt
-Pink (due to fading) Hanes Underwear


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 1, 2008)

Jeans, flipflops, hair tie, glasses, underwear, Black tank top, and a white and black striped short-sleeved hoodie.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 1, 2008)

Purple t-shirt and underwear. May change when I decide to put pants on.

Also glasses~! Red and purple and FABULOOUUUUUUUUUS~! Just got them today. 8]


----------



## H-land (Aug 3, 2008)

I have on underwear, glasses, some black swim trunks that didn't come with a liner*, and a t-shirt on. And a headset.

*That is to say, they didn't have that meshy white layer inside, so I'd've had to've worn underwear into the pool. So I wear them as pants to bed, instead.


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 3, 2008)

a shirt with a fucking dalek on it fuck _yes_


----------



## Renteura (Aug 3, 2008)

skinny jeans, studded belt, black shirt, converses, the normal
orange life is good shirt, green cargo shorts, green plaid underwear.

._.


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 4, 2008)

Uh, I'm finally looking more, uh, less sloppy. I just got a new hoody from e-bay, and it has bunny ears! So, I'm wearing that, and some of my old jeans.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 4, 2008)

Why am I posting in this thread every day? :P

Blue lacrosse shirt
White sports pants
Grey underwear
Leather flip flops

:D


----------



## Lili (Aug 4, 2008)

Olive green tee-shirt with cracking skull on it, along with floral patterns and green, blue and pink splotches from painting on it
Grey bermuda shorts
Same ol' too-big silver flip-flops
Peridot earrings
Blue bra with white, green and dark blue stars
Pink Hanes with purple dots, and green stripes, some floral patterns

Posting on this thread is pretty fun.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm wearing a pair of jean shorts that are a bit too loose, a white T-shirt (God I came so close to accidentally typing "shitter" which is what my dad calls the toilet) that has the American flag on it and little hearts replace the stars and there's only 26, not 50, white underwear, and a white sports bra.

And I'm also wearing all my normal accessories, like my hair and eyeballs :3


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 4, 2008)

Light blue Hello kitty pyjamas.

I'm so lazy xD


----------



## Alexi (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothing! *is a nudist and damn proud of it*


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 5, 2008)

Jean shorts (made from old jeans)
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess T-Shirt
Black (Or very very dark blue) Hanes Underwear
Glasses
Phoenix Pendant


----------



## @lex (Aug 5, 2008)

Glasses, as usual. They're black framed and rectangular.
A green (slightly short) t-shirt that says "University Anchorage Alaska Marshall" and has some emblem in the middle...
Dark blue jeans which are just a tad too big. If I'm walking, I have to keep pulling them up, even though there's no risk of them falling down :P
Dark gray socks. I think both are right-socks, cause the one on the left doesn't seem to fit.
Gray underpants (which were in my closet but I believe they belong to my dad).


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 5, 2008)

Navy linen trousers and a t-shirt with pictures of Mario from the SNES up to him as he is in Galaxy and underneath it says "Survival of the Fittest". I think it's pretty nifty.
Plus scarf.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 6, 2008)

My somewhat oversized light blue t-shirt with dolphins and the words "Gleneden Beach" on the front, my black gym shorts, my comfy white bra, and my light blue leopard print underwear.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

A Texas Longhorns' shirt with shorts that barely fit -_-


----------



## Jolty (Aug 6, 2008)

Black t-shirt, trackies, slippers, bra, pants, watch, wristband, old crappy glasses

getting my purple glasses back today BOOM :D
and I won't have to go for another eye test for 2 years \m/


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 6, 2008)

Navy blue sweat pants, navy blue and white hoodie, underwear, glasses, hair tie, and headphones.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 7, 2008)

Light brown V-neck shirt.
Dark dark blue jean shorts.
Black belt to hold them up.
White boxers with random blue symbols.
Glasses.
Lanyard with keys on it.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 7, 2008)

Shorts that would be shorts on someone of normal height, but are more like three-quarter lengths on me and a long-sleeved rainbow-striped top.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm wearing a red top and jeans, with blue glasses.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 10, 2008)

Random black trousers, odd socks, wrist band, watch, mood ring, normal ring, glasses, bra, pants

oh and my brand new awesome Queen shirt c:


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 10, 2008)

Black Nightwish shirt
Light blue jeans that are a bit tight :/
underwear clearly
a white mask since I was just outside


----------



## @lex (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue comfy jeans... actually, there's this logo on them that resembles the Nintendo DS logo.
A pink t-shirt. Or, light red as I would say, but then I checked Wikipedia, and apparently what I call "pink", they call "deep pink" and my shirt would indeed be pink.
Grayish brown socks.
Gray boxers.

And GLASSES!


----------



## Minish (Aug 10, 2008)

Grey shirt with thin blue lines. It's really nice. <3 Plain and 89-year-old-ish but nice!

Steel-blue trousers. I only have four pairs of trousers, so... they'll just go on a constant loop.

My left sock is light blue with white snowflakes, and my right is multi-coloured and fuzzy. :3


----------



## Flora (Aug 10, 2008)

Plain white shirt. -.-
Denim capris.   -.-
Anything under them. -.-
New rectangular silver-framed glasses. :D


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 10, 2008)

Purpley-pink long-sleeved shirt, dark blue trousers and my lilac Cons that I _never _wear.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 10, 2008)

Blue Shorts (guess which ones? XD Don't worry, they're somewhat clean this time :D)
Red T-Shirt
Glasses
Light Blue Hanes Underwear


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm naked... 

Just kidding! I'm actually wearing  a T-shirt, shorts, and socks. And I don't think you care about my underwear, anyway..


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 14, 2008)

-tan t-shirt
-khaki shorts
-underthings

How mold-breaking of me. =O


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 14, 2008)

Currently wearing... a towel. I just got out of the shower, you see, and all my clothes are in the dryer.

Also wearing glasses with purple and red frames, red on the outside purple on the inside. and they have little diamonds on the frames <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm wearing a light blue tank top-ish thing and some pajama light blue pants with little clouds on them. Also, my watch and my awesome glasses. With socks and obvious understuffs.

...I wear a lot of light blue, yes, I do.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

I wear black/very dark blue jeans, a white T-shirt with a pink glitter tie, red and white striped socks and underwear.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 15, 2008)

The fish shirt (look a few pages back)
Camo shorts with alot of pockets
Glasses
Grey Hanes underwear


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

My pajamas; a grey shirt with Pikachu on and some blue and green striped pajama pants. 

I woke up at 3:30pm today and decided it wasn't worth getting changed XD


----------



## Mercury (Aug 18, 2008)

Cream Jumper, yellow t-shirt and blue jeans.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 18, 2008)

Grey t-shirt.
Jean shorts.
Blue boxers.
Glasses.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 20, 2008)

Black pajama capris that have black cat heads on them that have meow written below it, a black t-shirt that say Missouri Tigers on it, underwear, glasses, and hair tie.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

A blue 'Old Navy San Francisco' t-shirt and green and white plaid pajama pants.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 20, 2008)

Red shirt with black sleeves, black pants, orange socks with a bunny on them, my glasses, my watch and underwear.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 20, 2008)

Black jeans, pink and white socks, a khaki tank top, a black cardigan and underwear.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 21, 2008)

Navy "Surfrider Foundation" hoodie, blue T-shirt ("Women Who Behave Rarely Make History"), loose blue capri-length jeans, rainbow flip-flops, a Timex watch and a safety-pin bracelet.


----------



## @lex (Aug 22, 2008)

Long-sleeved black shirt (my favorite)
Blue jeans (my favorites)
Black Glasses (my only)
Gray socks (they're getting tired)
Black boxers (brand new)


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

At the moment, I have on some gray baggy jeans, teal boxers, and a Bam t-shirt.


----------

